# My "bucket list" purchase, Hall flintlock rifle model 1819



## DaleH (Aug 31, 2017)

What an amazing & unique rifle! A breech loading flintlock, patent date 1811, in 52-caliber.

Look at the bore - looks NEW! Best pictures I could take using the schmart phone ...

It should be in a museum. Maybe it is, 'mine' that is - but I shoot the toys in my museum collection! This is the last arm in the evolution of the flintlock arm.


----------



## overboard (Aug 31, 2017)

Nice find, thanks for sharing, never saw anything like that.
OK, here's a dumb question: how the heck do you shoot it, it appears the hammer and frizzen are centered on the breech, where are the sights.


----------



## DaleH (Aug 31, 2017)

overboard said:


> ... how the heck do you shoot it, it appears the hammer and frizzen are centered on the breech, where are the sights.


You are correct, so the sights are offset to the left side of the action. By that means, I'm guessing John Hall the inventor, was naturally left-handed. As I would imagine a right-handed inventor would have displaced the sights off to the right. 

The arm is, however, truly ambidextrous.


----------



## Jim (Sep 1, 2017)

wow! Nice!


----------

